# Creativity in Hong Kong Architecture



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

took these in 2004. The base is pretty interesting too


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The base is pretty interesting that before, alot of the local skaters hanged out in this area and that where they sk8


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Even churches in Hong Kong can be highrises :


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Uploading pics.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Even churches in Hong Kong can be highrises :


In fact there are alot of high-rise churches in HK that are highrise and some of them don't look like one like the Catholic Centre in Central.

Almost everything in HK are at least mid-rise. There's also industrial as well. What's next, high-rise prisons


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Also, a lot of churches and cathedrals tend to be high-rise (atleast for their time) - like the Notre Dame.

As it was considered sin to build higher than the church.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

*Lippo Towers*





































*HSBC*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_00_deathscar said:


> Also, a lot of churches and cathedrals tend to be high-rise (atleast for their time) - like the Notre Dame.
> 
> As it was considered sin to build higher than the church.


Notre Dame is technically not a multistorey highrise like that Mormon Church in Wan Chai. Mormon actually has defined floors like a typical skyscraper, whereas the European cathedral has a very high ceiling inside.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

By the way, that Mormon Church gives a really unique feel in this area compared to the rest of the buildings. Sometimes, I just don't think that building belongs there.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> By the way, that Mormon Church gives a really unique feel in this area compared to the rest of the buildings. Sometimes, I just don't think that building belongs there.


There is another church a few blocks away. A highrise is attached to the complex :


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

That's the one in the corner of Hennessey and Johnston Rds. The building blends pretty well with the other although I miss the older one.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's an image of The Lippo when it was still Bond Centre


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

HK is fascinating city as even church is a high-rise one.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> HK is fascinating city as even church is a high-rise one.


There are alot of cities in which churches are either mid or high-rise like Tokyo for example.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Mosaic said:


> HK is fascinating city as even church is a high-rise one.


Hong Kong is a bit unique since those 2 churches actually resemble office buildings with an ornamental top to indicate its status. Due to land scarcity and the location of these plots I wouldn't be surprised if they lease out some floors for office use (probably not the Mormon one but it looks like the 2nd one might have such an arrangement). This type of mixed-use development is quite rare in other parts of the world.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about some industrial HK highrises


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't think HK's industrial highrises are very creative at all. They're just utilitarian stacks of highrise buildings.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I don't think HK's industrial highrises are very creative at all. They're just utilitarian stacks of highrise buildings.


Some are. But it's mostly in HK where you can find these kinds of highrises.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Some are. But it's mostly in HK where you can find these kinds of highrises.


What types of creativity do they bring from a design point of view? A lot of them used to be factories, which are very cost-conscious operations, and can't afford much luxuries or design.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> What types of creativity do they bring from a design point of view? A lot of them used to be factories, which are very cost-conscious operations, and can't afford much luxuries or design.


Ok creativity is not the word to describe them but rather, interesting. Especially the old school ones where you got chimneys on the top ala, Blade Runner


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Ok creativity is not the word to describe them but rather, interesting. Especially the old school ones where you got chimneys on the top ala, Blade Runner


Notice creativity and economics are often related. Commercial tenants have deep pockets to hire designers to make a bold architectural statement (Bank of China, HSBC) while rich people can afford living in designer-made homes (Highcliff, L'Hotel Repulse Bay, Summit). Hence Hong Kong's architectural creativity is quite polarized. Yes, there are innovative structures among the more middle-class tenements, but those are far more practical and utilitarian than pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Notice creativity and economics are often related. Commercial tenants have deep pockets to hire designers to make a bold architectural statement (Bank of China, HSBC) while rich people can afford living in designer-made homes (Highcliff, L'Hotel Repulse Bay, Summit). Hence Hong Kong's architectural creativity is quite polarized. Yes, there are innovative structures among the more middle-class tenements, but those are far more practical and utilitarian than pleasing to the eye.


One thing though is that HK can afford to have some of the best architects to design it's city's buildings. And HK does have some world class buildings.


----------

